# 1937 Colson Commander



## biker

1937 Colson Commader just sold this weekend for $5,200 at D.L. Straight auction in Sturbridge, MA. Is it worth it?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

ronbug said:


> 1937 Colson Commader just sold this weekend for $5,200 at D.L. Straight auction in Sturbridge, MA. Is it worth it?




Not to me but like they say there is a buyer for every seller.


----------



## oldwhizzer

*Colson*

OR You could say there's Seat For Every ASS!


----------



## scrubbinrims

The actual price of the '36 Colson Commander was 5,865.00 plus gas/lodging to attend Copake, plus yet undetermined appreciation to a friend.

Back to the debate, criticism, lamentation...

Chris


----------



## biker

scrubbinrims said:


> The actual price of the '36 Colson Commander was 5,865.00 plus gas/lodging to attend Copake, plus yet undetermined appreciation to a friend.
> 
> Back to the debate, criticism, lamentation...
> 
> Chris




Ah, yes. I forgot the 15% commission and the shipping charge.


----------



## dougfisk

ronbug said:


> ...Is it worth it?




Looks pretty cool to me.  

Let's just compare that price to the asking price of the others available for purchase..........  Oh... Uh... Wait... Hmm...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Not to me but like they say there is a buyer for every seller.




And there is an ASS for every seat GENE....!!!


----------



## jpromo

scrubbinrims said:


> The actual price of the '36 Colson Commander was 5,865.00 plus gas/lodging to attend Copake, plus yet undetermined appreciation to a friend.
> 
> Back to the debate, criticism, lamentation...
> 
> Chris




Seems like you know a lot of backstory here, Chris. As well as have a stake in it. Did you...?


----------



## Oldbikes

Had I the mad $ available I would have bought it in a heart beat!!


----------



## bike

*WORTH IT?? Anything above scrap...*

..is what two people can agree on.


----------



## Sped Man

Not for that much money. It would have to be mint even then I don't like the look. It might be rare but there are a lot of things out there that are rare and hard to find but aren't worth the money. The 1936 Silver King Flow Cycle is a much nicer bike. The 1939 Shelby Speedline is also a dream looking bike. Colson also makes a bike that looks way better than the Commander.   I remember when I was looking for a rare Columbia SS 5. I must have posted my WTB add several times in different forums. I got replies for $2k, $2.5K and the cheapest was $1000. I ended up with 3 Columbia a SS1, SS 3 and the SS 5 all three for $1300. If one is willing to wait and hit several bike shows and swaps one could end up with one for under $2K but why would one? Put another way, if I am at the swap and a guy has a 1939 Shelby Speedline air flow for $2500 and a Commander for $2500 and all I had was $2500. Guess which one I would proudly ride all the way home with? If you guessed the Commander you guessed.............................................wrong.


----------



## scrubbinrims

ronbug said:


> 1937 Colson Commader just sold this weekend for $5,200 at D.L. Straight auction in Sturbridge, MA. Is it worth it?




Yes, it is worth it to me...only a handful of these in the hobby, a trace amount original to the nuts and bolts as this survivor.
More than I was hoping to pay, more than I thought I would pay, less than what I was prepared to pay.
When I review the costs for the bicycles in my collection, there is a balance... some were absolute bargains, others fair market value, and some above the convention.
All the while, picking up stuff to turn money on to reinvest in the hobby.
To amass a collection of significance, one has to "step up" from time to time and having the proper context on when.
There is not a prewar Colson balloon tire I would rather have because of its design, uniqueness, and of course rarity.
The '36 Commander belongs in the same conversation with the top offerings of other manufacturers which are known to surpass this mark.
The sacrifices I made in procuring this particular bicycle were steep, but carefully considered as my only opportunity to find this model in complete and acceptable original condition.
It matters not to me if others in the hobby don't get it.
Chris


----------



## jpromo

I'm excited to see some photos once in good daylight, cleaned up a bit. I personally love the styling. It's kind of like an AMC Marlin, in my eyes.. far from the norm at a design standpoint, not everyone's cup of tea, a novelty to others and a gem to those who "get it".

I love Marlins.


----------



## fordmike65

Congratulations Chris! If I was at that level of collecting, there's no way I wouldve passed on that. I haven't been doing this very long, but I bet these do not pop up often at all. I too would love to see more pics. Enjoy!


----------



## babyjesus

scrubbinrims said:


> Yes, it is worth it to me...only a handful of these in the hobby, a trace amount original to the nuts and bolts as this survivor.
> More than I was hoping to pay, more than I thought I would pay, less than what I was prepared to pay.
> When I review the costs for the bicycles in my collection, there is a balance... some were absolute bargains, others fair market value, and some above the convention.
> All the while, picking up stuff to turn money on to reinvest in the hobby.
> To amass a collection of significance, one has to "step up" from time to time and having the proper context on when.
> There is not a prewar Colson balloon tire I would rather have because of its design, uniqueness, and of course rarity.
> The '36 Commander belongs in the same conversation with the top offerings of other manufacturers which are known to surpass this mark.
> The sacrifices I made in procuring this particular bicycle were steep, but carefully considered as my only opportunity to find this model in complete and acceptable original condition.
> It matters not to me if others in the hobby don't get it.
> Chris




I totally get it Chris. It looks like an orig untouched and incredibly rare bike. A model that is rarest in any condition. It's a once in a long time chance, definitely a 'step up' occasion in my view. I've hardly seen any of them and most or all of the ones I have seen are restored. An untouched relic is the time when you can't worry about getting a deal. A bike like that is not something you can regret paying a lot for. It might hurt in the moment but it is quickly forgotten once you have it in front of you. I wonder when the shroud/tank/plate was last opened. A long long time I would guess. It's also a design unto itself with it's own unique parts. Very special. Beautiful bike and I bet it cleans up extremely well indeed. Since it got noticed I am not surprised by the price.


----------



## Classicriders

Hope the frame isn't cracked, as I have heard.  Lot of juice to lay out for a bike not viewed in person.


----------



## biker

*Looking for my first bike.*



scrubbinrims said:


> Yes, it is worth it to me...only a handful of these in the hobby, a trace amount original to the nuts and bolts as this survivor.
> More than I was hoping to pay, more than I thought I would pay, less than what I was prepared to pay.
> When I review the costs for the bicycles in my collection, there is a balance... some were absolute bargains, others fair market value, and some above the convention.
> All the while, picking up stuff to turn money on to reinvest in the hobby.
> To amass a collection of significance, one has to "step up" from time to time and having the proper context on when.
> There is not a prewar Colson balloon tire I would rather have because of its design, uniqueness, and of course rarity.
> The '36 Commander belongs in the same conversation with the top offerings of other manufacturers which are known to surpass this mark.
> The sacrifices I made in procuring this particular bicycle were steep, but carefully considered as my only opportunity to find this model in complete and acceptable original condition.
> It matters not to me if others in the hobby don't get it.
> Chris




I am glad my max bid was $2850. Sounds like it could have gone for a lot more than what you actually won it at. Congrats!


----------



## prewarkid

scrubbinrims said:


> Yes, it is worth it to me...only a handful of these in the hobby, a trace amount original to the nuts and bolts as this survivor.
> More than I was hoping to pay, more than I thought I would pay, less than what I was prepared to pay.
> When I review the costs for the bicycles in my collection, there is a balance... some were absolute bargains, others fair market value, and some above the convention.
> All the while, picking up stuff to turn money on to reinvest in the hobby.
> To amass a collection of significance, one has to "step up" from time to time and having the proper context on when.
> There is not a prewar Colson balloon tire I would rather have because of its design, uniqueness, and of course rarity.
> The '36 Commander belongs in the same conversation with the top offerings of other manufacturers which are known to surpass this mark.
> The sacrifices I made in procuring this particular bicycle were steep, but carefully considered as my only opportunity to find this model in complete and acceptable original condition.
> It matters not to me if others in the hobby don't get it.
> Chris




Cangrats on the "red head" purchase.  That bike is one of the rarest in the hobby. Some of these people commenting don't realize how rare this bike is!  This bike is worth way more than $5k in my eyes.  If more collectors knew about this auction it would have gone higher.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Classicriders said:


> Hope the frame isn't cracked, as I have heard.  Lot of juice to lay out for a bike not viewed in person.




The crack is speculation (by the seat tube/bottom bracket junction) by single individual from the same picture set I looked over possibly 100 times...no eyewitness accounts at the auction itself have mentioned a crack, only vague grumblings (of stuff I am aware of).
Of course, I took a chance all is well considering the overall condition and no evidence of trauma...and I was not alone in this assessment.

So how many of us buy bicycles from pics alone?  
Most of my transactions involve a commitment before my naked eye reaches it, that's the way it goes.

A lot of juice, maybe so.
Folks wouldn't bat any eye if an Autocycle would sell for that because it has been seen before and recently...a '36 Commander original sold 7 years ago at Trexlertown and it could very well be another 6-7 years before one is made available from a collection or in the rarest circumstance, unmolested from an attic as this.
So the next one comes up many years down the line...original paint, complete, unaltered, or was it even seen by one who is actively looking?
Now add 12-14 years for the next opportunity.
No offense, but I would choose this model over any Autocycle any color, any fixin's, any day...it is a masterpiece of design.

I would speculate less than 1% of active members here at the Cabe have ever spent over 5K for a bicycle, those that have probably share the same mindset because they involve similar circumstances.

The very fact that there are a couple of threads talking about this bicycle from a local, less visible auction and that it brought CR out of retirement, it must be a pretty damn cool.

Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Very well said Chris

"just sayin"


----------



## Classicriders

scrubbinrims said:


> The crack is speculation (by the seat tube/bottom bracket junction) by single individual from the same picture set I looked over possibly 100 times...no eyewitness accounts at the auction itself have mentioned a crack, only vague grumblings (of stuff I am aware of).
> Of course, I took a chance all is well considering the overall condition and no evidence of trauma...and I was not alone in this assessment.
> 
> So how many of us buy bicycles from pics alone?
> Most of my transactions involve a commitment before my naked eye reaches it, that's the way it goes.
> 
> A lot of juice, maybe so.
> Folks wouldn't bat any eye if an Autocycle would sell for that because it has been seen before and recently...a '36 Commander original sold 7 years ago at Trexlertown and it could very well be another 6-7 years before one is made available from a collection or in the rarest circumstance, unmolested from an attic as this.
> So the next one comes up many years down the line...original paint, complete, unaltered, or was it even seen by one who is actively looking?
> Now add 12-14 years for the next opportunity.
> No offense, but I would choose this model over any Autocycle any color, any fixin's, any day...it is a masterpiece of design.
> 
> I would speculate less than 1% of active members here at the Cabe have ever spent over 5K for a bicycle, those that have probably share the same mindset because they involve similar circumstances.
> 
> 
> The very fact that there are a couple of threads talking about this bicycle from a local, less visible auction and that it brought CR out of retirement, it must be a pretty damn cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris




Prices paid are relative... To elevate yourself into a percieved elite group (1%) has nothing to do with a collectors value of a bicycle.  This is a slippery slope in possibly alienating yourself from the majority (99%) as it would be very easy to take this as a "you wouldn't understand" attitude.

As for the Commander... Personally they don't do much for me, just my personal opinion.  What is big news in this small hobby, is when a bike sells for close to 6k that is somewhat under the radar, i.e. Autocycle, Aerocycle, Bluebird, Safety Streamline, etc...

If you are happy with the purchase, that is all that really matters.


----------



## SirMike1983

Classicriders said:


> Prices paid are relative... To elevate yourself into a percieved elite group (1%) has nothing to do with a collectors value of a bicycle.  This is a slippery slope in possibly alienating yourself from the majority (99%) as it would be very easy to take this as a "you wouldn't understand" attitude.
> 
> As for the Commander... Personally they don't do much for me, just my personal opinion.  What is big news in this small hobby, is when a bike sells for close to 6k that is somewhat under the radar, i.e. Autocycle, Aerocycle, Bluebird, Safety Streamline, etc...
> 
> If you are happy with the purchase, that is all that really matters.




True, it's all pretty relative when buying on photos. There are fewer and fewer people who flat-out refuse to buy on pictures or refuse to buy online because the buyer ends up so limited in what he encounters. The question is more one of "how much are you willing to pay for something you've never seen in person?". The higher your price, the higher your risk of coming up on the short end because the picture failed to show a flaw. It's like investing or other economics in that way, I guess- you take your best educated risks, but the more ventured the more potentially lost because of a hidden problem.  Of course, there's always more to be gained in rarity or some other desirable feature. Some are risk averse and some are more aggressive because they see something they want that may not come up again. I'm personally pretty risk averse, like others here, but many are not.


----------



## babyjesus

scrubbinrims said:


> The crack is speculation (by the seat tube/bottom bracket junction) by single individual from the same picture set I looked over possibly 100 times...no eyewitness accounts at the auction itself have mentioned a crack, only vague grumblings (of stuff I am aware of).
> Of course, I took a chance all is well considering the overall condition and no evidence of trauma...and I was not alone in this assessment.
> 
> So how many of us buy bicycles from pics alone?
> Most of my transactions involve a commitment before my naked eye reaches it, that's the way it goes.
> 
> A lot of juice, maybe so.
> Folks wouldn't bat any eye if an Autocycle would sell for that because it has been seen before and recently...a '36 Commander original sold 7 years ago at Trexlertown and it could very well be another 6-7 years before one is made available from a collection or in the rarest circumstance, unmolested from an attic as this.
> So the next one comes up many years down the line...original paint, complete, unaltered, or was it even seen by one who is actively looking?
> Now add 12-14 years for the next opportunity.
> No offense, but I would choose this model over any Autocycle any color, any fixin's, any day...it is a masterpiece of design.
> 
> I would speculate less than 1% of active members here at the Cabe have ever spent over 5K for a bicycle, those that have probably share the same mindset because they involve similar circumstances.
> 
> The very fact that there are a couple of threads talking about this bicycle from a local, less visible auction and that it brought CR out of retirement, it must be a pretty damn cool.
> 
> Chris




I agree, again, and it's not a 'only the 1% would know' thing at all, it's just an amazing and rare find. Rare is a word too easily used when there are degrees of it. Lets call this rarest and originalist   because it is.


----------



## scrubbinrims

This is not my thread nor is the other thread about this bicycle...it would have gone into my collection and gallery for reference with little fanfare.
I have no desire to elevate myself or alienate other collectors in the hobby or I would have phrased my response as CR's interpretation.
I was making a point not unlike I myself viewed multi K bicycles several years ago.
So calling me an ass, indirectly or directly, will provoke a response as will smack about the crack. I don't care if this model dosen't do it for you CR or anybody else...it is my juice and decision to make and this forum allows for my opinion.
Chris


----------



## Classicriders

scrubbinrims said:


> This is not my thread nor is the other thread about this bicycle...it would have gone into my collection and gallery for reference with little fanfare.
> I have no desire to elevate myself or alienate other collectors in the hobby or I would have phrased my response as CR's interpretation.
> I was making a point not unlike I myself viewed multi K bicycles several years ago.
> So calling me an ass, indirectly or directly, will provoke a response as will smack about the crack. I don't care if this model dosen't do it for you CR or anybody else...it is my juice and decision to make and this forum allows for my opinion.
> Chris




As I concluded my last statement.... As long as you are happy, that is all that matters.


----------



## catfish

Classicriders said:


> As I concluded my last statement.... As long as you are happy, that is all that matters.




Good point.


----------



## Oldbikes

Hey Chris, 

I'm happy for ya!  Killer bike.  I owned an orig Commander in the same color scheme and regret not having it still!


----------



## cyclingday

Congratulations, on your recent acquisition, Chris.
 Welcome to the club! 
You made a wise purchase.
The 36 Colson Commander is an amazing design that was totally unique in 1936.

P.S. I read, that the horozontal spring Lobdell saddle was designed specifically for this bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Great score Chris!
most guys really don't get it when you talk rare. there is rare like an original paint Phantom, then there is truly rare, like this bike.
sometimes it's way too easy to get jaded both on this site and out on our rides. some amazing and really rare stuff shows up.
these are a really stunning bike, but I think you might have to see it in person to get really hooked. I had seen photos of them, but it was when Shawn and I went over and looked at Marty's that I really began to appreciate it as being really a beauty of a bike in it's own right.

Here's Shawn getting a shot of Marty's bike.






and a closeup.


----------



## prewarkid

cyclingday said:


> Congratulations, on your recent aquisition, Chris.
> Welcome to the club!
> You made a wise purchase.
> The 36 Colson Commander is an amazing design that was totally unique in 1936.
> 
> P.S. I read, that the horozontal spring Lobdell saddle was designed specifically for this bike.





Marty,
Your bike is beautiful.


----------



## scrubbinrims

With over a week having butterflies in my stomach, I was on the phone intent on winning this '36 Colson Commander, making provisions like I had not before.
When the moment was realized that I was the new owner, I overheard the sound of clapping from the audience in Massachussets as bicycle collectors and non-collectors alike knew that someone from Virginia had made a big commitment, a visceral and spontaneous reaction not just any auction item will convey.

I guess what struck me is that a couple of threads were started here within my Cabe family about this bicycle that were benign, but most responses were critical...the bicycle was broken, the buyer got jipped because of a previous sale comparable, there is a sucker born every minute, this model is not my thing, wouldn't buy it over others at a price point, etc, etc...
In response, I essentially get called an elitist (the bicycle is elite, not me).

You know what?
I don't buy these bicycles for anybody but myself and I am neither motivated to boast about a bargain nor spending a lot of money in acquistion.

Thanks to those with positive comments about this special bicycle and understanding the looniness in pursuing and those that don't, you are within your rights.

Chris


----------



## Nickinator

glad you got it chris, I love commanders, also for people out there that think he over paid..... It takes 2 to bid. I would have bid if I would have known about this but alas I didn't.

Congrats chris!

Nick.


----------



## 37fleetwood

scrubbinrims said:


> With over a week having butterflies in my stomach, I was on the phone intent on winning this '36 Colson Commander, making provisions like I had not before.
> When the moment was realized that I was the new owner, I overheard the sound of clapping from the audience in Massachussets as bicycle collectors and non-collectors alike knew that someone from Virginia had made a big commitment, a visceral and spontaneous reaction not just any auction item will convey.
> 
> I guess what struck me is that a couple of threads were started here within my Cabe family about this bicycle that were benign, but most responses were critical...the bicycle was broken, the buyer got jipped because of a previous sale comparable, there is a sucker born every minute, this model is not my thing, wouldn't buy it over others at a price point, etc, etc...
> In response, I essentially get called an elitist (the bicycle is elite, not me).
> 
> You know what?
> I don't buy these bicycles for anybody but myself and I am neither motivated to boast about a bargain nor spending a lot of money in acquistion.
> 
> Thanks to those with positive comments about this special bicycle and understanding the looniness in pursuing and those that don't, you are within your rights.
> 
> Chris




I remember this conversation last year. in fact I remember talking to you on the phone last year when the Super Streamline went for $4000 at Copake. everyone was saying how it was too much, and the guy was crazy, and it was missing too many parts. I remember how disappointed you were at not getting it. most of it is either ignorant people who don't understand what makes something valuable, or jealous people who never get anything cool because for whatever reason they never go after it. another reason people talk is that they feel if something isn't their favorite thing it shouldn't be anyones favorite thing. I play this all the time with the Schwinn stuff trying to show those types what it feels like when they act like there are no other bikes out there that matter except the Schwinns, or Slick with his Shelbys, though I know Slick likes a bit of everything like I do.
to the real collector, you made a wise choice, and after missing the SS last year, you have made sure you got this one. I say Well Bought!


----------



## Hobo Bill

*faster miles per hour*

Chris
             Tis a great bicycle...20" frame,26" from the seat post to the handle bars..."FLAMBASTIC" ride...i've been on several 20 mile treks and always returned smilin'.....ride on eh!


----------



## babyjesus

scrubbinrims said:


> With over a week having butterflies in my stomach, I was on the phone intent on winning this '36 Colson Commander, making provisions like I had not before.
> When the moment was realized that I was the new owner, I overheard the sound of clapping from the audience in Massachussets as bicycle collectors and non-collectors alike knew that someone from Virginia had made a big commitment, a visceral and spontaneous reaction not just any auction item will convey.
> 
> I guess what struck me is that a couple of threads were started here within my Cabe family about this bicycle that were benign, but most responses were critical...the bicycle was broken, the buyer got jipped because of a previous sale comparable, there is a sucker born every minute, this model is not my thing, wouldn't buy it over others at a price point, etc, etc...
> In response, I essentially get called an elitist (the bicycle is elite, not me).
> 
> You know what?
> I don't buy these bicycles for anybody but myself and I am neither motivated to boast about a bargain nor spending a lot of money in acquistion.
> 
> Thanks to those with positive comments about this special bicycle and understanding the looniness in pursuing and those that don't, you are within your rights.
> 
> Chris




I agree - I find the Cabe is definitely very testing and that comes across perfectly in all the response to your new bike. I only just realised it was you who won it. Well done. I would have gone for it if I had known about it. Many others would too probably. You did well and I certainly don't think you overpaid. Overpaying is for Schwinns.

To say the same thing again: 'rare' is a word which is incredibly meaningless when you are only talking about and comparing rare things. How rare is another question. Personally, seeing the photo of the Commander stacked on top of some boxes and so on - well that did it for me - it's what one dreams of finding, a dusty but perfect original bike which probably hasn't been touched in a long long time. Add to that the level of rare which the bike is and there is not any room for doubt. I would be mildly irritated by the flurry of comments too. 

Great score, I'm dead jealous.


----------



## Gary Mc

scrubbinrims said:


> With over a week having butterflies in my stomach, I was on the phone intent on winning this '36 Colson Commander, making provisions like I had not before.
> When the moment was realized that I was the new owner, I overheard the sound of clapping from the audience in Massachussets as bicycle collectors and non-collectors alike knew that someone from Virginia had made a big commitment, a visceral and spontaneous reaction not just any auction item will convey.
> 
> I guess what struck me is that a couple of threads were started here within my Cabe family about this bicycle that were benign, but most responses were critical...the bicycle was broken, the buyer got jipped because of a previous sale comparable, there is a sucker born every minute, this model is not my thing, wouldn't buy it over others at a price point, etc, etc...
> In response, I essentially get called an elitist (the bicycle is elite, not me).
> 
> You know what?
> I don't buy these bicycles for anybody but myself and I am neither motivated to boast about a bargain nor spending a lot of money in acquistion.
> 
> Thanks to those with positive comments about this special bicycle and understanding the looniness in pursuing and those that don't, you are within your rights.
> 
> Chris




Chris, CONGRATULATIONS on getting one of the "Holy Grails" of the balloon era and what is arguably but probably the most rare of the "Holy Grail" ballooner bikes!!!!!!  That is one special bike and I am glad to see a fellow CABE member who I know will post pics of it for the rest of us who will likely never have the opportunity to own one or even enjoy seeing one in person.  You never came off as elitist to me, just truthful.  Again, congratulations and know many fellow CABERs are glad to see it in such very good hands.


----------



## biker

*More photos*



37fleetwood said:


> Great score Chris!
> most guys really don't get it when you talk rare. there is rare like an original paint Phantom, then there is truly rare, like this bike.
> sometimes it's way too easy to get jaded both on this site and out on our rides. some amazing and really rare stuff shows up.
> these are a really stunning bike, but I think you might have to see it in person to get really hooked. I had seen photos of them, but it was when Shawn and I went over and looked at Marty's that I really began to appreciate it as being really a beauty of a bike in it's own right.
> 
> Here's Shawn getting a shot of Marty's bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a closeup.




Scott,
Can you post some more photos of Martys bike? Really cool to look at.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Freqman1

Hey Ron,
    Courtesy of Marty's hospitality here are some that I took of his awesome Colson. Scott may have some better ones--he's the REAL photographer! Enjoy, V/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider

Congrats Chris on a great looking bike! You paid what you thought it was worth and in the end thats all that matters.


----------



## bikewhorder

scrubbinrims said:


> With over a week having butterflies in my stomach, I was on the phone intent on winning this '36 Colson Commander, making provisions like I had not before.
> When the moment was realized that I was the new owner, I overheard the sound of clapping from the audience in Massachussets as bicycle collectors and non-collectors alike knew that someone from Virginia had made a big commitment, a visceral and spontaneous reaction not just any auction item will convey.
> 
> I guess what struck me is that a couple of threads were started here within my Cabe family about this bicycle that were benign, but most responses were critical...the bicycle was broken, the buyer got jipped because of a previous sale comparable, there is a sucker born every minute, this model is not my thing, wouldn't buy it over others at a price point, etc, etc...
> In response, I essentially get called an elitist (the bicycle is elite, not me).
> 
> You know what?
> I don't buy these bicycles for anybody but myself and I am neither motivated to boast about a bargain nor spending a lot of money in acquistion.
> 
> Thanks to those with positive comments about this special bicycle and understanding the looniness in pursuing and those that don't, you are within your rights.
> 
> Chris




I stumbled upon this bike on Auctionzip a week before the sale and was practically hyperventilating with excitement over the thought of making it mine.  Honestly, I'd never even seen one before and at this point in my collecting that's becoming a very rare experience. This is the best bike I have ever found in the auctionzip listings and it was like a reward for all those hours I waste not finding anything good.  I knew it had the potential to go big, but anything can happen at a live auction.  I'm glad you got it, and it gives me some solace in knowing that I wasn't anywhere near being a close second in the bidding for this bike.  I can at least look back fondly on the giddiness I felt in the week leading up to auction and take some comfort knowing that its going to a good home.  Congrats, I hope to see it @ Copake.  -Chris


----------

